# Working in America from the UK - Reality vs expectations



## Steveylee9 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I recently traveled across america for several months with friends and i loved my time there. Now that I have graduated from university I was wondering what the prospects of me finding a job over in the states are, specifically the east coast as i have several close friends there. 

Abit of background on myself: 

I have recently graduated with a Masters degree in Forensic and Analytical chemistry from the university of Strathclyde in Scotland. I collectively have around 3 years industrial experience in Research and development, Quality Control and an Analytical lab. I've got a lot of experience dealing with vast amounts of data (5+ years - university degree incorporation) and have been privileged enough to have performed cancer and forensic research in my time at university. 

I am very flexible to accept any job, with enough money for me to get by, as long as it is associated with my degree (R&D, lab technician etc) as it will get my foot in the door which is the most vital thing! 

I have wanted to work in the states ever since I was young and I want to take the chance while am still young (23). 

I am wondering, what are the realistic chances of me finding a job in my field in the states where the company is wiling to sponsor me? 

Is 3 years + a masters degree enough to compete with other american graduates? or is it probably best for me to obtain more experience before applying? 

Thanks in advance for your comments, it would be great to talk to people who have taken the leap of faith and did what i dream of!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need to contact all the relevant companies in your field, network like crazy and get your name out there. Research all trade mags for companies who are looking for staff.

You need a US company who is willing to offer you a job and sponsor you OR you get a job in the UK with an company who has offices in the US and who, potentially, in the future , could transfer you to the US office.


You must have the work visa before moving to the States.

Alternatively you could get a study visa and look for potential employers while undergoing your studies. This is an expensive option.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Or marry a U.S. citizen, U.S. national, or U.S. permanent resident of either gender.


----------



## daygl0 (Aug 12, 2015)

Crawford said:


> Alternatively you could get a study visa and look for potential employers while undergoing your studies. This is an expensive option.


Actually, not necessarily. You have the appropriate background to get into a PhD program in the US. Science-based PhD programs are funded, but you're still dealing with the problem of eventually finding a job. There are more PhDs than there are jobs and competition is tough. 

You should definitely look for jobs with your current qualifications first before committing to a long (5 yrs at least) degree just to get in the country.


----------



## Steveylee9 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone. 

I am starting to network strongly with people from my previous jobs, but getting my foot in the door seems difficult. I guess i need to keep trying and hope that i catch a break at some point!


----------

